# I think the rain helped.



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It was kind of gloomy weather this morning but thought I'd try it as it's hard to get excited about phez until the corn is down and maybe a little snow. The sharpies weren't in their usual fields and I think the combined soybeans had something to do with that. They like the visability of 2" stubble. :rollin: For the first hour every bird was flushing wild. Decided to move over a couple townships and try some new fields. By then the rain was coming down lightly.

As I drove a section line by a cornfield this guy popped out and then flew over the hill. 







Excuse the windshield shot but I didn't want to get the camera wet. It was Duke's turn out of the box and since he already had one field behind him he was calmer than usual. We hadn't walked far when he got a point, relocated, did it again and three birds flushed well in range. I rolled the first one and swung on the second as it came over the top of me but missed it clean. ^%&[email protected]*!!! As I stood there with an empty gun frantically trying to stuff my pocket knife into the chamber, the first bird bounced up and flew off. It crossed a bale pile and then went into one of those death sprials and dropped. One for the day and found some new fields for the future. Called dinner time and headed home.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pic Dick... sharpies ar one of the most beautiful of all birds with their understated elegance.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I love chickens, a couple openers ago I shot one that had yellow eye brows. I wish it would have been later in the year so I could have had it mounted. Thats too bad they get so wild so fast though.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sask hunter said:


> I love chickens, a couple openers ago I shot one that had yellow eye brows. I wish it would have been later in the year so I could have had it mounted. Thats too bad they get so wild so fast though.


Yep, that's a mature male.









On a male the 2 central tail feathers look like this:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Do all mature males get that?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It is part of the breeding display, like the wattles on a rooster phez.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Interesting. I guess I must shoot a lot of juvies and females cause that the only timeI have ever seen the yellow eye brows. Oh well the juvies and females are probably better eating haha :rollin:


----------

